# Milestone marker



## Shark (Oct 7, 2019)

Here is my latest gold. Quite small but it breaks the troy pound mark for me this year. Before this I was 3 grams shy of that troy pound mark, this will make it 1 troy pound plus 7.5 grams.


----------



## Johnny5 (Oct 7, 2019)

Absolutely beautiful. No matter how many pounds of gold I see, I always fall in love with homemade buttons like this.


----------



## denim (Oct 7, 2019)

WOW! A troy pound. That's impressive. Great job Shark!!


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Oct 7, 2019)

Congratulations Shark! The button looks great.

Dave


----------



## anachronism (Oct 7, 2019)

8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## rickzeien (Oct 7, 2019)

Congrats!!!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## markscomp (Oct 12, 2019)

that looks like it could be.... well

Mine and mini mine 

Great work!!!


----------



## Shark (Oct 17, 2019)

I combined the above buttons with a more recent drop and turned them into this one. Which left today.






In turn I picked up this lot which is in a 8 1/2 by 8 1/2 inch dish. Total weight of 1023 grams.;






And that is how my small world turns.


----------



## Shark (Oct 25, 2019)

And that dish full has turned into this....


----------



## rickzeien (Oct 25, 2019)

Shark said:


> In turn I picked up this lot which is in a 8 1/2 by 8 1/2 inch dish. Total weight of 1023 grams.;
> 
> And that is how my small world turns.



Nice work Shark! Can you describe the starting jewelry. Filled, 14k etc. 

(1000 plus grams to 33 grams... )

Thanks for sharing. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark (Oct 25, 2019)

It is gold filled. I have a steady source, if some what erratic on amounts for it. I get from a couple hundred of grams to a couple of pounds every week or two. I often have to remove a lot of stainless parts but with this batch the stainless was very minimal. Watch bands being the worst in my opinion. This was an exceptionally good lot.


----------



## rickzeien (Oct 25, 2019)

Shark said:


> It is gold filled. I have a steady source, if some what erratic on amounts for it. I get from a couple hundred of grams to a couple of pounds every week or two. I often have to remove a lot of stainless parts but with this batch the stainless was very minimal. Watch bands being the worst in my opinion. This was an exceptionally good lot.


Thanks. I have only read about processing gold filled. I thought that is what it might be. 



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## scrapparts (Mar 24, 2020)

What method did you use to process the jewelry? Did you take the watch bands apart? Did you melt it first?

Nice gold too!

scrapparts


----------



## Shark (Mar 24, 2020)

Since it was gold filled I ran it, less stainless and iron parts, in nitric to remove base metals then ran the left over foils in AR, twice. As for watch parts I always break them down, the bands seem to take the longest, but most go fairly quick once you figure out the pattern to them. Even then they are hard on the hands. Not much use in melting it as a whole, the smaller parts break down in the acids faster than a large lump will.


----------



## Shark (Mar 24, 2020)

Last weeks gold. 14.8 grams and sold as .9999/24Kt.




Close up shot.




The new material almost ready for processing in acid. Less an 18K wedding band that came with this lot.


----------

